# Estonian: TÄHETEE



## Setwale_Charm

Tervist!!
What about the meaning of the Estonian word "tähetee"?

 Aitäh


----------



## halfminded

What about context?

It contains two words: _täht_ and _tee_. So literal translation would be something like _"starway" _(this word probably doesn`t exist in English though).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am not quite sure. This was found on a radio station website, under the presenter's name, I think.


----------



## halfminded

I checked. It is one radio show in one Estonian radio station called Elmar. In this show famous people (stars) talk about their career. But otherwise this word is linguistic construction or at least I have never heard it used in daily life.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you, halfminded. This is actually from Elmar


----------

